
Blockchains don’t scale. Not today, at least. But there’s hope - tzury
https://hackernoon.com/blockchains-dont-scale-not-today-at-least-but-there-s-hope-2cb43946551a
======
furkansahin
The problem with blockchain is that the number of transactions are too less
than the needs of current “scale” world. For example, when you consider a
scaling database, probably you need to process millions of rows per second.

